# *Epic Fail!* lol



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Im pretty good with my stirrups but yes I have lost them in the middle of runs and it can definitely be tricky haha


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I lose my stirrups all the time, but I ride bareback a lot and it hasn't affected me at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

not with barrel racing but my 2nd (and last sadly.. i dont get free lessons given to me very often! lol) jumping lesson i lost my sturrups (yes both) a stride before take off so i just did it anyways haha and i didnt fall! im still shocked


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've lost them before in barrels, but luckily I have a great seat from all the bareback riding I do, so I just ride without 'em.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I lose a stirrup almost every run. It might add a half a second or so to my time but I have a good seat and can usually just keep riding.


----------

